# New Smokette In Bradenton



## Airboss (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy New Year gang!  Just to let you all know Mrs. Airboss surprised me with a brand new Cookshack Smokette for Christmas.  The old Char Broil H20 will be shipped off to son Greg.  I have no idea what he'll do with it.  

Last night we did our first butt.  It was all too easy.  I seasoned the 008 per the directions the day prior, lined the bottom with foil and placed 4 oz of hickory (you read that right) into the smoker box.  Then I set the dial to 225 and went to bed.  Never had to check the process and woke up this AM to the aroma of slow cooking pork. We plan to pull it and hold it until tomorrow and enjoy it as our good luck meal (pork for luck on New Years) while watching football.

Son Greg gave me some tips on how to prepare the beans and cook them under the butt while it finishes.  Genius that boy, pure genius.  Takes after his mother.  I will post finished product pics if I remember.  

Meantime, lookie here.  As Martha says, â€œItâ€™s a good thing.â€


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 31, 2006)

Is that an electric Pellet smoker? Inquiring minds want to know. If your son doesn't want the old one, you could get Puff to take it off your hands


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice pit AB!!  I guess Gregs advice with the butt was right on, he does his best work when butts are involved.  At least he didn't help you put it together!! You ever see how he installs a Guru eyelet??


----------



## Airboss (Dec 31, 2006)

The Cookshack is a real live wood chunk smoker.  www.cookshack.com

Far as Greg's mechanical aptitude is concerned, I taught him everything he knows.  Matter of fact, I gave him his very first pounder...I mean hammer.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 31, 2006)

Airboss said:
			
		

> The Cookshack is a real live wood chunk smoker.  www.cookshack.com
> 
> Far as Greg's mechanical aptitude is concerned, *I taught him everything he knows*.  Matter of fact, I gave him his very first pounder...I mean hammer.



Then someone dropped him on his head, cause he forgot everything!!!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 31, 2006)

Airboss said:
			
		

> *The Cookshack is a real live wood chunk smoker*.  www.cookshack.com
> 
> Far as Greg's mechanical aptitude is concerned, I taught him everything he knows.  Matter of fact, I gave him his very first pounder...I mean hammer.



Good looking pit. Is the heater element used for starting fire or is it on constantly?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 31, 2006)

Airboss said:
			
		

> Happy New Year gang!  Just to let you all know Mrs. Airboss surprised me with a brand new Cookshack Smokette for Christmas.  The old Char Broil H20 will be shipped off to son Greg.  I have no idea what he'll do with it.
> 
> Last night we did our first butt.  It was all too easy.  I seasoned the 008 per the directions the day prior, lined the bottom with foil and placed 4 oz of hickory (you read that right) into the smoker box.  Then I set the dial to 225 and went to bed.  Never had to check the process and woke up this AM to the aroma of slow cooking pork. We plan to pull it and hold it until tomorrow and enjoy it as our good luck meal (pork for luck on New Years) while watching football.
> 
> ...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 31, 2006)

I wanna see some jerkey on that thing soon !


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 31, 2006)

Sweet cooker.  Where are the food pics?


----------



## Airboss (Dec 31, 2006)

Jerky is in the "que" Scotty.  Had to send away for my cuttin' board and razor sharp knife from Hi Mountain Seasoning.  I really appreciate your pdf and have shared with my pal in Dallas who is a jerky zen master.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 31, 2006)

Sweet ! Can't wait to take a look!


----------



## Airboss (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome back Nick.  Frankly this new tatoo business has really kept me busy.  Seriously, I am traveling a lot on biz and with the winter company demands here in S. Fl I've had little time to post.  I have been keeping up with ya'll via son Greg however.  I suspect the new 008 will have me here badgering you folks again with regularity.

And that reminds me.  I gotta get over to the women's beach volleyball tourney on Siesta Key this week.   8)


----------



## jminion1 (Dec 31, 2006)

Airboss
Add a charcoal briquet in with the wood chunks and you will be able to produce smokering.


----------



## DaleP (Dec 31, 2006)

Good advice from Jim. Congrats on your new toy. Lots of good food can be cooked in that pit.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 31, 2006)

jminion said:
			
		

> Airboss
> Add a charcoal briquet in with the wood chunks and you will be able to produce smokering.



Airboss, Jminion is brand new to BBQ and is not to be trusted!!    8)   

I am still waiting for the finished pics, chief!!


----------



## Airboss (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Jim.  I'll try that with the next smoke which will be brisket to be served on the 8th while watching THE Ohio State "smoke" the Gators!  

Can you tell me why this trick only works with briquet and not lump?  What's the principle? FYI, I've been cautioned not to use the pre-soaked with starter fluid type.  Could anyone be that dumb?


----------



## Airboss (Dec 31, 2006)

Took off the butt at 190 degrees. Pulled and stowed in the fridge for tomorrow.  The Cookshack system is the Ron Popiel of smokers.  "Set it and forget it."  It occurs to me that this may not be appealing to the pros here but it's just right for guys like me who still can't figure out how tongs work.  

Anyway, I have pics of the finished product which I will post as soon as I get them off the EasyShare.  Thanks for the kind words gang.   

Which reminds me, I haven't seen our tickets to the in water boat show!   8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 1, 2007)

Airboss said:
			
		

> Took off the butt at 190 degrees. Pulled and stowed in the fridge for tomorrow.  The Cookshack system is the Ron Popiel of smokers.  "Set it and forget it."  It occurs to me that this may not be appealing to the pros here but it's just right for guys like me who still can't figure out how tongs work.
> 
> Anyway, I have pics of the finished product which I will post as soon as I get them off the EasyShare.  Thanks for the kind words gang.
> 
> Which reminds me, I haven't seen our tickets to the in water boat show!   8)



Probably blew away in the last huricane!


----------



## Airboss (Jan 1, 2007)

As promised...  Pulled Sammies today with ice cold beer and bowl games.  Happy New Year to me!


----------



## wittdog (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh yeah looks good...not much better than cold beer...PP sammies and the bowl games.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 1, 2007)

Looks good Airboss!!


----------



## Airboss (Jan 1, 2007)

Allow me to conclude my remarks by saying I am so darn excited about this entire proposition I intend to smoke my oatmeal in the morning.  1/10th oz of hickory at 85 degrees for 15 minutes.  

Goodnight everybody!  8) 

Airboss has left the building...


----------



## john a (Jan 1, 2007)

You are really going to enjoy that dude. I use a Smokin Tex for butts & beef.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 1, 2007)

Now thats some Q.  Nice job AB.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks great AB !


----------

